

Trojan.Badminer: A trojan that mines bitcoins - codedivine
http://www.symantec.com/business/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2011-081115-5847-99&tabid=2

======
Tichy
Such a waste. I am not sure if the author considered that there is a maximum
output of BitCoins per hour. So even if you have the greates botnet in the
world, you can at most make a couple of thousands bucks every day. OK, better
than nothing, but still, very wasteful.

~~~
exit
that doesn't seem like such a waste to whoever controls the destination
address..

((24 hours) / (10 minutes)) * 50 * (10 usd) = 72000 usd

your share is proportional to your share of the total network hashing power.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Can you explain your math a bit more? I find it difficult to believe that even
a botnet can generate 72k USD equivalent per day.

~~~
sp332
Nope, the entire BTC network makes $72k every day. The larger your botnet, the
bigger your share.

------
wgx
Impressive to note that it can utilise the host's GPU if present. Nice touch,
in an evil way.

------
bitwize
Love the name. Anyone else think of this, especially since this program tries
to "undermine" the Bitcoin network through distributed mining:

"BEHOOOOOOOOOLD, the UNDERMINER! I am beneath all of you, but NOTHING is
BENEATH ME! I hereby declare WAAAAAAAR on PEACE and HAPPINESS!"

